# Charter Security Suite



## Sben693010 (Dec 26, 2008)

I downloaded Security Suite yesterday and it won't let me do a virus scan. It's telling me that there has been a malfunction. HELP!!! What do I do?? :upset:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Have you called Charter support? . . Did you uninstall you previous AntiVirus program?


----------

